# Melbourne Beach next week...



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

I am going to be in Melbourne next week for buisiness so I thought I'd do a little fishing in the evenings. Staying at the beach so I figure I'll fish the surf near the hotel and not really bother traveling too far. I am relatively novice to surf fishing, I fished Ormond a few weeks ago with no success (the water was very rough and I couldn't keep the bait out against the current). Anyways I was wondering if anyone fished this area much and had any tips. I planned to just use a fish finder rig and use frozen sandfleas or maybe look for shrimp if a bait store was local. Following the forum it seems the pompano arn't around yet so hoping something else bites. Anyways thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

If you can go about 20 minutes south to Sebastian, it's well worth the trip.


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

Sebastian is like a pier right? Or are their jetties? Just wondering what kind of tackle I should bring. I have a 9ft ugly stick with a slammer 560 I use to surf fish, but it is kind of bulky for pier use. I've needed a lighter set up for a long time maybe now I have an excuse to get one, plus my gf is out of town so I may be able to pull it off, lol. I like penns a lot maybe a slammer 260 on a 7ft rod. It always seems like when I go to a new place I end up not having everything I need. Getting an urge to head to Ormond tonight and shark fish....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The reel is fine, rod is too long. There is a jetty/pier plus a catwalk.


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks E-man. Sounds like a pretty bangin place to fish, lets hope the fish cooperate.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

AND a beach, AND an inlet, AND bridges, AND an Intercoastal river, AND...most importantly...FISH!!!


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

You said it all sprtsracer. You will appreciate for that 20 minutes drive. It's good place to fish, but it is also a mad house on weekend. It's so crowded that I spend most of my time untangle line, re-tie my line due to snatch. Bring plenty of hooks, leader, weight. Good luck.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

patrck17 said:


> Sebastian is like a pier right? Or are their jetties? Just wondering what kind of tackle I should bring. I have a 9ft ugly stick with a slammer 560 I use to surf fish, but it is kind of bulky for pier use. I've needed a lighter set up for a long time maybe now I have an excuse to get one, plus my gf is out of town so I may be able to pull it off, lol. I like penns a lot maybe a slammer 260 on a 7ft rod. It always seems like when I go to a new place I end up not having everything I need. Getting an urge to head to Ormond tonight and shark fish....



You should do good stop in at ******'s bait and Tackle 2mi.(north of the Inlet) for the latest bite/ bait info those guys are pretty good. Also the park ranger when you check in.

A good bet is Oversized Redfish on Mullet, Your rig is good. Make sure you spool up w fresh line there is alot of Coral under the rocks i would say min 20lb. test main line w 50LB. shock leader use a 3oz. egg sinker and 3/0 Hook
the place to be is S/E corner of the Jetty cast out behind the tide and walk it either in or out. Remember if your fishing near the end just dont plan on walking out and casting your rod and wait for the bite. The locals will let you know soon enough it goes on rotation. With the Full Moon there should be hook up's every cast.

There is good wade fishing for Trout 3 mi south of the inlet on the river side, you can park along the road there and just walk out.

Good luck!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

how did your trip go?
sorry i missed this. next time you come here, PM me.


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

I had a good trip. The water was too rough for me to fish the surf from the beach, but I made it to sebastian inlet which was a great time. Greenies were abundant and the snook were running. I didn't manage to catch a keeper snook, but I got a nice black drum on a clam I found, and got spooled, not sure what it was but thinking most likely tarpon. I'll likely be moving to the west side of Orlando within a year and I think then I may be able to justify a trip there every other week.


----------

